# help with white dots problem in textile paper - epson b510



## Gilos (Apr 23, 2012)

hello everybody, im new here,
my name is gil, need help from you please,
i am printing in epson b510dn in textile sublimation paper i am getting a white dots in the printing, the dots its more like holes, i mean its not white ink,
also ita make black dots on the white area after the printing area.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

how i fix this ?


----------



## Gilos (Apr 23, 2012)

i guess i am the only one with this problem....


----------



## lostinsyr (Feb 22, 2010)

I had this exact problem just last week. I use an Epson 1100 for my sub printing. Open the cover ande take a look inside your printer - the paper path uses small wheels with teeth on it to pull the paper through. I was printing an all black design - although I didn't have the white dots you have I did after sublimating a safety vest have the black dots - and they weren't easily visible on the paper but showed on the vest after pressing it. I looked at the paper of the prints I had and actually had to use a magnifying glass to see them on the paper. I had not had this problem ever before and stopped my production and mulled it over. Here is what I discovered. The day I was making my transfers it was rainy & humid. I was making my transfers in the "fine" mode. When the printer spit out a transfer I immediately grabbed it and carefully gave it a careful look and discovered the ink was in some spots still damp. So as the paper was being fed through the path the tiny wheels were picking up the damp ink and depositing it - in the pattern that you see on your photos - on the paper. First I thought maybe the paper had absorbed moisture so I placed a sheet in my heat press and let it hover above the paper for a very short time - better but still it was leaving the pattern of black dots. I took a quick trip to the store and purchased the cheapest blow dryer they had and rigged up a mount that would hold the blow dryer above the paper as it was fed through the printer. I was hoping that the warm air blowing across the paper would dry the ink. This was successful and I was able to run off over 100 transfers without any further problems and complete the sublimation job I was working on. Yesterday was not rainy and damp and I printed some more of the same transfers and as the printer spit them out the ink was dry and I had no "dots" ruining my prints. I hope this has helped with your problem. Please let all of us know what you find and what results you have working with this problem. Don't be afraid to come back for further help!


----------



## Gilos (Apr 23, 2012)

hi friend,
first of all - thank you very much for your answer, i sorry you had to deal with this problem also, now:
you sure right that the wheels makes this marks and also my biggest problem is the black dots not the white,
when i am using the texitile paper (for poliaster texitile).
i was try to use a vent in front of the printer but its just got worst, i will try your idea for blow dryer and let you know how its went.

again ty you very much. 
and if i have mistakes in my message - im sorry, english isn't my first languge.

Gil Yaron.


----------



## lostinsyr (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck Gil - I hope the idea works for you. Don't worry about your English - it's excellent, in fact I'm sure it is better than what I could do in your native language... Keep us informed and come back often.

Pat


----------

